

What A Chat Bot Taught Me About Being Human - jasondrowley
http://tech.li/2011/07/chat-bot-being-huma/

======
mahrain
I'm astounded and worried that the conversations with this bot are much deeper
and more profound than Human-to-Human conversations on chatroulette/omegle
etc.

~~~
jasondrowley
I think that you have to ask yourself whether the deeper and more profound
conversation is endemic to the bot or an artifact of my willingness to delve
into difficult subjects with it and my willingness to attribute profundity to
my "conversation" with the bot.

For the sake of transparency, the majority of the conversation with the bot
was rubbish, but I managed to get some good bits from it-not all of which I
included in the article.

------
meow
Hope Pixar won't sue the program's authors. They are using one of my favorite
characters from wall-e (eva) as logo :).

